# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Thomson Spirit [Spirit, Nieuw Amsterdam, Patriot, Nieuw Amsterdam]

## mastrokostas

Κατασκευάστηκε στην Γαλλία το 84 και το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν New Amsterdam . Το 2000 το πήρε η United state line και ταξίδεψε με το όνομα Patriot .Αργότερα το πήρε ο Louis και το νοίκιασε στην Thomson όπου και ταξιδεύει με το όνομα Thomson Spirit . 
Tonnage 33,930 GRT
Length 214.66 m
Beam (width) 27.26 m
Speed 18 knots
Decks 9
Lifts 7
Cabins 627
Cruise passengers 1254
Crew and staff 520 
Electrical current 110/120v AC
Registry Cyprus 


Εδώ είναι στην Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό .

Την τριτι 26-2



την πεμπτη 28-2

----------


## nautikos

Οταν το πηρε η _Louis_ το ονομασε *Spirit*. Μια μικρης εκτασης επισκευη και ανανεωση εγινε στο _Περαμα_, οπου το πλοιο ηταν πλαγιοδετημενο στην προβλητα αριστερα των δεξαμενων, οπως φαινεται παρακατω.

 
© Foto Andreas Worteler

Αφου ολοκληρωθηκαν οι εργασιες, εδεσε για λιγο στον _Πειραια_ και μετα αλλαξε το ονομα του σε *Thompson Spirit*, αφου ναυλωθηκε απο την _Thompson_.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αφου ολοκληρωθηκαν οι εργασιες, εδεσε για λιγο στον _Πειραια_ και μετα αλλαξε το ονομα του σε *Thompson Spirit*, αφου ναυλωθηκε απο την _Thompson_.[/quote]
Το είχα επισκεφθεί τότε , διότι ήταν πολύ φίλος ο Πρώτος . Ωραίο βαπόρι στο κομοδεσιο αλλά δεν μου άρεσε το μηχανοστάσιο του. Πολύ στενάχωρο και χαμηλό .Αλλά αυτά είναι γούστα .

----------


## Leo

> .........................
> Εδώ είναι στην Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό .
> 
> την πεμπτη 28-2


Η χαρά του φίλου polykas ... τι του έκανες τώρα...
Απο την Τήνο μόνο ΒΣ Πάρος μάστορα? Για άνοιξε τα χαρτιά σου.. είχε και Μύκονο?

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Το είχα επισκεφθεί τότε , διότι ήταν πολύ φίλος ο Πρώτος . Ωραίο βαπόρι στο κομοδεσιο αλλά δεν μου άρεσε το μηχανοστάσιο του. Πολύ στενάχωρο και χαμηλό .Αλλά αυτά είναι γούστα .


Μαστορα το Μηχ/σιο του εν λογω πλοιου εκτεινεται σε 3 επιπεδα αφου διαθετει 2 ογκωδεις 2χρονες μηχανες!
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηταν καποιο αλλο?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εδω σε μια ομορφη ποζα στα Νορβηγικα Φιορδ. 
ThompsonSpirit.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μαστορα το Μηχ/σιο του εν λογω πλοιου εκτεινεται σε 3 επιπεδα αφου διαθετει 2 ογκωδεις 2χρονες μηχανες!
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ηταν καποιο αλλο?


Και τα βοηθητικά; (Ηλεκτρομηχανές, αντλίες, υδραυλικά των στμπιλάιζερς, κλιματισμοί, βραστήρες, ντελαβάλ) υπάρχει εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αυτά; Μπαίνει χέρι να ξεβιδώσεις καμια βίδα ή πρέπει να λύσεις πρώτα κάτι;
Στις γραδελάδες χωράς όρθιος και περνάς χωρίς να καείς σε καμια εξαγωγή;
Ρωτάω γιατί τα γαλλικά βαπόρια από παλιά "φημήζονται" για τα στενάχωρα μηχανοστάσιά τους. Που μπορέι να πιάνουν τρία καταστρώματα αλλά τα έχουν όλα στριμωγμένα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Eισαι καλος εσυ,τα σκεπτεσαι ολα συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Eισαι καλος εσυ,τα σκεπτεσαι ολα συγχαρητηρια!


Φίλε Aegean !
Δυο πράγματα να ξεκαθαρίσω θέλω με αφορμή αυτά που αναφέρεις πάρα πάνω .Κατ΄ αρχήν δεν έχω την ανάγκη καμιάς αβάντας , μιας και εδώ δεν κάνουμε μόστρα τις γνώσεις μας και την εξυπνάδα μας, διότι απλά δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν .Και ο Παναγιώτης από το πολύ λίγο που τον ξέρω , αβάντες δεν κάνει σε κανέναν , και πόσο μάλλον σε μένα . 
Τα μηχανοστάσια αν είναι στενά, μικρά μεγάλα χαμηλά ψηλά κτλ , μπορούν να τα κρίνουν καλύτερα άτομα τα οποία  έχουν δουλέψει σε αυτά .
Φυσικά και ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να έχει διαφορετική άποψη σε  κάθε θέμα ,αλλά υπάρχει η ανάλογη βαρύτητα , αλλά και ο τρόπος που την εκφράζει .
Εγώ δηλώνω πρώην ναυτικός με ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και με την μικρή υπηρεσία  δέκα ετών ,στην θάλασσα και στα μηχανοστάσια .Και την μουτζούρα πέρασαν χρόνια να την βγάλω από το πετσί μου. Αν φίλε μου Aegean έχεις έστω και μια μέρα υπηρεσία σε μηχανοστάσιο ,πεστ' το μου , να συναντηθούμε , να πιούμε και τα κρασιά μας και να διαφωνήσουμε όσο θέλεις και όμορφα .Αν όμως την θάλασσα την βλέπεις από το ιντερνετ η είσαι βοηθητικό πλήρωμα στην κουζίνα ,δεν θα έχεις και πολλά να πεις για τα μηχανοστάσια !
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ,εδώ χωρούν όλοι οι όσοι καλοπροαίρετα συμφωνούν η διαφωνούν η καταθέτουν την άποψη τους .Όλοι όσοι σέβονται ο ένας τον άλλον .Εδώ ήμαστε όλοι μια παρέα που μας ενώνει η αγάπη για τα βαπόρια και την θάλασσα . 


Και στο θέμα μας ,τα Γαλλικά βαπόρια πάντα είχαν την φήμη των στενάχωρων μηχανοστασίων , των δύσκολων ηλεκτρολογικών σχεδίων , των στενών βοηθητικών χώρων κτλ .

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο κατασκευασθηκε το 1983 στο διασημο πλεον Ναυπηγιο Chantiers de l'Antlantique του St.Nazaire στη Γαλλια.
Πηρε το Ονομα *NIEUW AMSTERDAM* ως το πρωτο απο ενα ζευγαρι πλοιων που ετοιμασε η Holland America Line με εναν αλλο, διαφορετικο σχεδιασμο.
Το 2000 μετακινηθηκε στην American Hawai Cruises κομματι της American Classic Voyages με το ονομα *PATRIOT*.
Ως αποτελεσμα των τρομοκρατικων επιθεσεων της 11ης Σεμπτεμβριου,το 2001 η εταιρεια καταρεει και το πλοιο επιστρεφει στη Μητρικη.
Τον Μαιο του 2002 το πλοιο περνα στα χερια της *LOUIS CRUISES* με το ονομα *SPIRIT*.
Τον Μαιο του επομενου ετους θα ναυλωθει στo μεγαλυτερο τουριστικο πρακτορειο της Βρετανιας στην *Thomson Cruises* και θα παρει το ονομα *Thomson Spirit*. 
To βαπορι παρολο που κατασκευασθηκε αρχες της δεκαετιας του '80 πασχει απο ελιχτικες δυνατοτητες οι κινησεις εχουν καθυστερημενη αποκριση απο την εντολη μεχρι την κινηση.
Το πλοιο διαθετει ενα μονο πηδαλιο -απαραδεκτο για τετοιου μεγεθους βαπορι-ενω το Stern Thruster δεν ειναι επαρκες ουτε με μπονατσα.
Στα θετικα του ο αριθμος και το μεγεθος των ανοιχτων καταστρωματατων teak.
Ενα πλοιο με την εννοια του ορου επιβλητικο,αρχοντικο απο εκεινα που δεν γινονται πλεον.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως ο σχεδιαστής του πρέπει να έχει λατρεία με τα containers... Αν δείς πλώρη πρύμη φέρνει σε τέτοιου είδους πλοίο!

----------


## Indygz

Geia sas kai apo mena,
Sxetika me auto to ploio, epeidi etyxe na kanw 4 contrata ekei mesa tha ithela na pw kai egw tin apopsi mou.
To mixanostasio einai sxetika megalo kai euryxwro! (den xerw ti eide ofilos pou to xaraktirise stenaxwro- isws kapoio simeio konta sto control room pou pernane oi exagwges???)
Exei 2 Sulzer 7RLB66 gia prowsi me shaft gen stous axones kai tis xrisimopoiei en plw.
Gia to limani kai gia tin trofodotisi twn 4!!!! thrusters pou exei bazei se leitourgia mia Sulzer 4RLB56 ilektromixani poy keinei dyo didima alternators, kai dyo Crepelle twn 750kw.
Xari stis prospatheies twn ellinwn mixanikwn pou exei se pleiopsifia to mixanostasio exei erthei se poly kali katastasi kai einai arketa kalosyntirimeno.
To megalytero problima tou mixanikou ekei einai oti den exei stand by ilektrogennitria dioti opws xeroume oi sulzer den mporoun na paroun automata kai grigora arketa wste na paroun ta fortia se periptwsi pou mia prwostiria mixani paixei ligo kai petaxei ton miso pinaka, kai oi mikres crepelle einai poly mikres gia ploio tetoiou ogkou, opote o kindynos misou black-out einai sxetika megalos kai pithanotita epektasis se oliko black out (opws egine prosfata).
Fetos emine stin Lemeso gia kapoies episkeues enw gia dry dock irthe stin Syro.
Apo oti ematha apo synadelfous allaxe dyo monades aircondition kai egine episkeui se ola ta embola twn sulzer apo to ploirwma!!!! (xwris extra k me mistho episkeuis!!)
Bravo sto ploirwma pou agoggista douleuei gia na to syntyrei kai na to kanei to KALYTERO PLOIO TOY LOUIS! kai KRIMA stin etaireia pou den exei dwsei auxisi i kapoio bonus se autous tous anthrwpous apo 2004!
KALA TAXIDIA MAGKES!!!
Perasame poly kala mazi  :Wink:

----------


## Indygz

Mia apopsi tis prymis tou apo crouazieres stin red sea.

Εικόνα(190).jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

thomson  spirit.jpg
πειραιας 28/10/08

----------


## captainikos

Κάπου στα Fjiords Μάη του 2005.
THOMSON SPIRIT.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

πολλοι φιλιππινεζοι βγαιναν σημερα απο το THOMSON SPIRIT:lol::lol:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21707

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21708

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κάπου στα Fjiords Μάη του 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOMSON SPIRIT.jpg


Captainikos ,το Fjiords αυτό είναι το Geiragen αν το γράφω σωστά, και είναι ένα απο τα ποιο όμορφα που έχω δει.
Και απο ψηλά φαίνεται έτσι .

----------


## captainikos

Ναι φίλε μου έχεις δίκυο, είναι Geirangen το 2005. Πάντα τα μπερδεύω γιατί αλλα΄ζουμε κάθε σεζόν πότε πρωί Hellesylt και μετά Geirangen ή τ'ανάποδα. Η συναπτόμενη είναι EIDFJORD- 03.06.2008, άλλο όμορφο μέρος.
THOMSON SPIRIT-EIDFJORD-03.06.08.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Captainikos ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο, να έχεις καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## moutsokwstas

thomson.jpg
στον πειραια 01/11/08

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μια βραδυνή από μενα! :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απορρω με τα posts ορισμενων σαν να γινεται ενας ατυπος διαγωνισμος "ποιος θα γραψει τα περισσοτερα?" ανουσια ,αστοχα και περιττα
Το πλοιο ετοιμαζεται προκειμενου να ταξιδεψει ως την Συρο 19.Ιαν. για τον Δεξαμενισμο του.Αναμενεται να ξεκινησει μεσα Μαρτιου για λογαριασμο της *Thomson* και φετος.

----------


## scoufgian

απο το Μαιο το THOMSON SPIRIT ,θα ξεκινησει κρουαζιερες στα περιχωρα της Βαλτικης και στη χωρα των Φιορδ.Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εκανε μια μινι κρουαζιερα απο τη Κυπρο στο νησι των Ιπποτων

----------


## vinman

*Δεμένο στον πράσινο την Παρασκευή 27-11-09..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66958

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66959

----------


## stratoscy

> *Δεμένο στον πράσινο την Παρασκευή 27-11-09..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66958
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66959



Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και πολύ πλατύ καράβι!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Stratocy ορίστε κ το THOMSON SPIRIT στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66983

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66984

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ για τις φώτο.Ειστε τυχεροί που έχετε ένα βαπόρι σαν κι αυτό που στολίζει το όμπρφο Ηράκλειο

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Thomson Spirit στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ,φωτογραφία από τον λιμενοβραχίωνα του κόκκινου φάρου.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στις 21/12/09 στον Περαια.

----------


## stratoscy

¶λλη μία πανέμορφη φώτο από τον καλύτερο φωτογράφο της θαλασσινής μας παρέας

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ¶λλη μία πανέμορφη φώτο από τον καλύτερο φωτογράφο της θαλασσινής μας παρέας


Ωχ!!Για μενα πηγαινε αυτο??ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ SUPER ΚΟΠΛΙΜΕΝΤΟ φιλε μου!!Να'σαι καλα! :Very Happy: Αν και χωρις να θελω να φανω μετριοφρων εδω μεσα εχουν δει τοσα τα ματια μου που πιστευω οτι ουτε απο τους τελευταιους δεν ειμαι! :Wink:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ορίστε και μια διαφήμιση που δημοσιεύτηκε μόλις χθες, μέρα Σάββατο, στην Κυπριακή εφημερίδα "Ο Φιλελεύθερος"...

3ήμερη κρουαζιέρα στο Λίβανο - αναχώρηση από τη Λεμεσό στις 26 Φεβρουαρίου - με το "υπερπολυτελές" Thomson Spirit και guest τον Κων/νο Χριστοφόρου και τον γνωστό (στην Κύπρο) dj Ανδρέα Γιόρτσιο...

*Αν και είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα πλοία που διαθέτει η εταιρεία, νομίζω ο όρος "υπερπολυτελές" είναι πλεονασμός, γιατί όλοι μας εδώ στο forum έχουμε γνώση του τι πραγματικά σημαίνει υπερπολυτελές κρουαζιερόπλοιο...!  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι αλήθεια ότι πάντα υπάρχει μια υπερβολή σε οτιδήποτε διαφημίζετε ,και δεν είναι φαινόμενο που το συναντούμε μόνο στα κρουαζιερόπλοια !Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε όμως ότι μέσα είναι πράγματι προσεγμένο , και με λειτουργικούς χώρους !

----------


## manoubras 33

Το βαπόρι ειναι ήδη στο Νεώριο, και ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά πάνω στη βιολάντο!

----------


## mpoumpoulina

KYPROS 97.JPG M/V THOMSON SPIRIT STO LIMANI TIS LEMESOY :Razz: 

KYPROS.JPG

----------


## mpoumpoulina

kupros11111.JPGTO M/V THOMSON SPIRIT CYPRUS

KUPROS 99.JPG

----------


## mpoumpoulina

KYPROS94.JPGM/V THOMSON SPIRIT ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ 132 ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΥΡΗΤΟ .

KYPROS.JPG

----------


## mpoumpoulina

MARIA3.JPGTO M/V THOMSON SPITIT ΕΧΕΙ  ΟΚΤΩ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ,ΤΟ Α,Β,C DECK.MAIN DECK,PROMEDADE,MARINER,BRIDGE,EAGLE.

MARIA 1.JPG

MARIA.JPG

----------


## mpoumpoulina

ΒΥΡΗΤΟΣ thomson4.JPGm/v thomson spirit bridge

----------


## mpoumpoulina

ΒΥΡΗΤΟΣ thomson2.JPG

m/v thomson spirit bridge

----------


## mpoumpoulina

γεφυρα.JPGbridge control

----------


## mpoumpoulina

γεφυρα1.JPG m/v thomson spirit bridge control

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυο φωτο απο την τελευταια αναχωρηση του κρουαζιεροπλοιου απο τη Ροδο.

DSC_6019(1).JPG

DSC_6027(1).JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

:Surprised:  Από πότε το SPIRIT άλαλξε σημαία; Δεν ήταν υπό Κυρπιακή σημαία;

----------


## Adventure

Πολυ ωραιες οι Φωτο!!Ειδικα αυτοι μπροστα απο το λιμανι τις Ροδου ειναι Φοβερη!

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια πλωρατη !!
IMG_0424.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από την βράντα μου για τον καπτάν Γιάννη και τον Django! Επίσης και στον ΜαστροΚώστα για το αριστούργημα από απάνω. Φωτογραφία τηε σπιτονοικοκυράς την 05.05.10!

thompson_spirit.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες απο την Ροδο αλλα και η πλωρατη ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ!!! :Surprised:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

THOMSON SPIRIT δεμένο στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου,παρέα με το ASTOR!!Το πλοίο είναι το πρώη NIEUW AMSTERDAM της Holland American Line....Ένα πλοίο που σου θυμίζει μετασκευασμένο κοντεινεράδικο..αλλά όμως δεν είναι!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93156

----------


## trelaras

Σε μια από τις εβδομαδιαίες επισκέψεις του στην Κεφαλλονιά κ στο Αργοστόλι!

----------


## trelaras



----------


## trelaras

Κ άλλες 3 κατά την αναχώρηση του!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο. Κάθε πότε έρχεται;

----------


## trelaras

> Ένα όμορφο πλοίο. Κάθε πότε έρχεται;


Καθε πεμπτη ειναι εδω! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy: 




> Καθε πεμπτη ειναι εδω!

----------


## vinman

*¶φηνοντας πριν λίγες ώρες τον Πειραιά!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο mastrokostas!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108879

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108880

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108881

----------


## mastrokostas

Από την χθεσινή του επίσκεψη στο Πειραιά μας ! 

IMG_2586a.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία απο την Κυριακάτικη αναχώρηση του..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109919

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι έδεσε , τελειώνοντας την καλοκαιρινή του σεζόν .Θα πάει για ετήσια συντήρηση του και μετά ταξίδια στα Κανάρια Νησιά !

----------


## AegeanIslands

up to date o mastoras...
Να αντικαταστησει το λαβωμενο _ISLAND ESCAPE_.

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το βράδυ στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113856

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν ξερω σε ποιο θεμα να σταθω και πια φωτογραφια να θαυμασω περισσοτερο! Φιλε vinman   μας τρελανες!!!     _

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως υπέροχη φωτο φίλε, αλλά σήμερα το είδα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για εργασίες !!!! :Wink: . Χαρισμένες σε T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, AegeanIslands, mastrokostas, Appia_1978, trelaras και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy:  

THOMSON SPIRIT 04 08-11-2010.jpg

THOMSON SPIRIT 06 08-11-2010.jpg

THOMSON SPIRIT 07 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To THOMSON SPIRIT στις 14-11-2010 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Το πρίν και το μετά :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω :Very Happy: .

THOMSON SPIRIT 09 14-11-2010.jpg

THOMSON SPIRIT 10 14-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο οπως και αλλες φορες ηρθε και εδεσε για χειμωνα στην κλασικη του θεση στον προλιμενα.αν και αρχικα ηρθε με σβησμενο το logo της TUI ..Βεβαια την ιδια μερα το βραδυ το βαψανε και παλι...

----------


## P@vlos

Να αναφέρουμε ότι στις 17 του μήνα το πλοίο έφυγε απο τον προλιμένα του Πειραιά και πήγε στον Μώλο ΔΕΗ πισω απο το Louis Olympia για να δώσει την θέση του στο Superfast XII

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να αναφέρουμε ότι στις 17 του μήνα το πλοίο έφυγε απο τον προλιμένα του Πειραιά και πήγε στον Μώλο ΔΕΗ πισω απο το Louis Olympia για να δώσει την θέση του στο Superfast XII


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Ας τα δούμε και τα 2 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ, φωτογραφημένα εχθές απο τη βενζίνα Κωνσταντής και αν δεν κάνω λάθος το THOMSON SPIRIT .......έκανε πετρέλευση.

THOMSON SPIRIT 21 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ακουγεται πως σε λιγες μερες θα παει Λεμεσο για να κανει εκει την υπολοιπη ακινησια του (και καποιες επισκευες?)

----------


## P@vlos

Το πλοίο είναι τώρα ανοιχτά της Αμοργού με πορεία προς Λεμεσο! Έφυγε λοιπόν!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Γυρω στις 2 παρα εφυγε το πλοιο...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σημερα ηταν να πιασει Ηρακλειο αλλα ο αερας δεν το αφησε οπως εδειξαν τα πραγματα και ηρθε γυρω στις 8 στον Πειραια,περιπου 12 ωρες νωριτερα απο τη προγραμματισμενη του αφιξη..Διανυκτερευση λοιπον στον Πειραια..Φαγανε οτι φαγανε απο καιρο οι επιβατες και το πληρωμα..αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να εχει και αρκετους Ελληνες..αρα ισως δουν και τους ανθρωπους τους..

Ειχε και αρκετο αερα ακομα και μεσα στο λιμανι...
DSCN8377 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN8382 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN8388 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN8396 (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και η συνεχεια του καταπλου με δυνατο αερα που μου εκανε το καπο του αυτοκινητου μου θαλασσινο μεζε!

----------


## P@vlos

> Και η συνεχεια του καταπλου με δυνατο αερα που μου εκανε το καπο του αυτοκινητου μου θαλασσινο μεζε!


Ωραίες αλλά πλύσιμο γρήγορα γιατί δεν το βλέπω καλά το καπο  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## Aquaman

Ενδιαφερον το σετ με τον βαπορα και το ρυμουλκο.Και για νυχτερινες κ μαλιστα εν κινησει,καλο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο κατα την αναχωρηση του χτες το απογευμα απο τον Πειραια !!
115_1878.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Σ αυτο το πλοιο παντα μου αρεσαν οι εντονες γωνιες του..ερχονται σε αντιθεση με τυς υπερβολικες καμπυλες στα πιο συγχρονα σκαρια.

----------


## Giannis G.

Σήμερα στην Μύκονο το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 17:00 για Κουσάντασι θα ανέβω σε κανα βουνό να το φωτογραφίσω από την Τήνο.  :Fat:

----------


## Giannis G.

Και τελικά τα κατάφερα ορίστε μια φώτο του πλοίο με πορεία το Kusadasi τραβηγμένη πίσω από το Βρυόκαστρο στην Τήνο  :Fat: 
DSC08670.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο ξεχειμωνιάζει ( ; )  πλαγιοδετημένο στον ντόκο των γραφείων του ΟΛΠ από την μεριά του Ξαβέρη αφού στον λιμενοβραχίονα (μώλος Θεμιστοκλέους) είναι το DISCOVERY.
Όμως στην τσιμινιέρα σβήσανε το σινιάλο της Τhomson. Ξεναυλώθηκε άραγε;

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ίσως είναι επειδή θα εκτελέσει ένα δρομολόγιο για τη Louis στις 28/3 από Λεμεσο για Μποντρούμ-Πειραιά-Σύρο... Απ'όσο θυμάμαι και τις περασμένες χρονιές όταν ερχόταν Κύπρο για να εκτελέσει κρουαζιέρες της Louis, ήταν σβησμένα τα σινιάλα του TUI.

----------


## despo

> Ίσως είναι επειδή θα εκτελέσει ένα δρομολόγιο για τη Louis στις 28/3 από Λεμεσο για Μποντρούμ-Πειραιά-Σύρο... Απ'όσο θυμάμαι και τις περασμένες χρονιές όταν ερχόταν Κύπρο για να εκτελέσει κρουαζιέρες της Louis, ήταν σβησμένα τα σινιάλα του TUI.


Και εγω πιστεύω οτι αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο αφαιρέθηκε το σήμα της Thomson.

----------


## leo85

To Thomson Spirit έφυγε με προορισμό το SOCHI .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εγω πιστεύω οτι αυτός είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο αφαιρέθηκε το σήμα της Thomson.


Tελικά ο λόγος είναι το Sochi.

----------


## Nautilia News

Δοκιμαστικό για το Thomson Spirit
Thomson Spirit.JPG

----------


## proussos

thom_s.jpg
*
Το πανέμορφο σκαρί αναχωρεί από την Ερμούπολη αμέσως μετά τον αποδεξαμενισμό του.
Πλοίαρχός του ο Cpt Γιάννης Νοταράκης.
Καλές θάλασσες και καλή σεζόν σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα.*

----------


## Eng

Να ναι καλα το πληρωμα. Απ'οτι ειδα στο ΑΙΣ τις προαλλες που χαζευα, πηγαινε καπου στους 18+. Μια χαρα..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THOMSON SPIRIT όταν στις 01-06-2011 ήταν δεμένο στην Παγόδα και του έβαφαν την άγκυρα. 

THOMSON SPIRIT 14 01-06-2011.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η κραταιά ολλανδική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Holland America Line είχε το 1980 στην ιδιοκτησία της τρία καράβια: το προβληματικό μηχανικά Statendam, το σχετικά γηρασμένο Rotterdam και το μικρό Prinsendam και έπρεπε πάση θυσία να επεκτείνει τον στόλο της με νέα καράβια για να παραμείνει ανταγωνιστική. Την ίδια χρονιά το άτυχο Prinsendam χάθηκε μετά από πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας στην Αλάσκα, χωρίς ευτυχώς θύματα, και η ανάγκη για νέα καράβια έγινε ακόμα πιο επιτακτική. Έτσι, τον Οκτώβριο του 1980 η HAL αναθέτει στα γαλλικά ναυπηγεία Chantiers de lʼ Atlantique στο Saint Nazaire την ναυπήγηση ενός καραβιού 33.000 τόνων. Το νέο καράβι ήταν στην ουσία μία μεγαλύτερη έκδοση του χαμένου Prinsendam των 8.000 τόνων με πολλές σχεδιαστικές ομοιότητες, και καθελκύστηκε στις 28 Αυγούστου του 1982 μετά από κατασκευή πάνω σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένη δεξαμενή η οποία γέμισε νερό για να επιπλεύσει το καράβι. Το νέο αυτό καράβι της HAL δεν ονοματίστηκε και τα σχέδια ήταν να βαφτιστεί μετά την ολοκλήρωσή του σε τελετή παράδοσης στα ναυπηγεία. Είχε χωρητικότητα 33.930 τόνων, χωρητικότητα 1.374 επιβατών και 559 μελών πληρώματος, 215 μέτρα μήκος, πλάτος 27, δύο επτακύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Sulzer (γαλλικής κατασκευής ναυπηγείου C.M.M) που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων (max. 21). Το χαρακτηριστικό των εξωτερικών γραμμών του καραβιού ήταν η απουσία καμπυλών και οι ορθές γωνίες της υπερκατασκευής με το ογκώδες πανοραμικό σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα καθώς και η κάθετη πρύμη τύπου καθρέπτη. Εσωτερικά οι επενδύσεις σύμφωνα με το ολλανδικό σχεδιαστικό γραφείο De Vlaming, Fennis, Dingemans ήταν λιτές με έμφαση στην πολυτέλεια των επίπλων και των έργων τέχνης που κοσμούσαν το βαπόρι και τα οποία είχαν την δυνατότητα να αφαιρεθούν και να τοποθετηθούν μεταγενέστερα σε άλλο καράβι της εταιρίας, ο δε διάκοσμος είχε πολλά στοιχεία από τις ολλανδικές αποικίες των Δυτικών Ινδιών. Ένα άλλο χαρακτηριστικό του που αποτελούσε καινοτομία για την εποχή ήταν οι δύο πισίνες στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα, μία με γλυκό νερό και η άλλη με θαλασσινό. Η παράδοση που είχε προγραμματιστεί για τις 11 Μαίου 1983 αναβλήθηκε λόγω απεργίας των εργατών του ναυπηγείου και στις 24 Ιουνίου, μία ημέρα πριν την τελετή ονομασίας, μία πυρκαγιά στον κεντρικό ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα την καθυστέρησε για δύο εβδομάδες. Εν τω μεταξύ όλοι οι καλεσμένοι της εταιρίας που φιλοξενούνταν πάνω στο καράβι για την βάφτιση, αναγκάστηκαν να επιστρέψουν πίσω. Τελικά, στις 10 Ιουλίου η πριγκίπισσα Margriet, αδελφή της βασίλισσας της Ολλανδίας, το βάφτισε Nieuw Amsterdam (II) σε ανάμνηση του προπολεμικού Nieuw Amsterdam (Νέο ¶μστερνταμ-η ονομασία της ολλανδικής αποικίας που τώρα είναι η Νέα Υόρκη) του 1938. Έτσι μετά από πολλές καθυστερήσεις το καράβι απέπλευσε με το βαθύ μπλε χρώμα της HAL και ολλανδική σημαία από τα Ναυπηγεία για την Χάβρη και από εκεί για την Νέα Υόρκη για να ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες του στην Βερμούδα και την Καραϊβική. Στην συνέχεια το καράβι έκανε 14ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από τις δυτικές όχθες των Η.Π.Α από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο, προς το Μεξικό. Η καλή φήμη όμως της HAL και στις κρουαζιέρες στην Αλάσκα, είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα το επόμενο καλοκαίρι να ξεκινήσει με μεγάλη επιτυχία 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από το Βανκούβερ του Καναδά προς την Αλάσκα και τον χειμώνα επέστρεφε στην Καραϊβική από την Tampa της Φλώριδας πλέον. Η επιτυχία του καραβιού ήταν τέτοια που παρόλο που η HAL είχε σκοπό την ναυπήγηση ενός μόνο καραβιού, αποφάσισε το 1983 να αναθέσει την ναυπήγηση στα ίδια ναυπηγεία ενός αδελφού που παρέλαβε το 1984 με το όνομα Noordam (νυν Thomson Celebration). To 1985 η HAL υιοθέτησε νέα σινιάλα στις τσιμινιέρες των καραβιών της που απεικόνιζαν το παλαιό Nieuw Amsterdam μαζί με το ολλανδικό ιστιοφόρο Haelve Maen. Το 1988 η Holland America Line αγοράστηκε από τον αμερικανικό κολοσσό Carnival διατηρώντας την εταιρική της ταυτότητα και τον ξεχωριστό χαρακτήρα της διατηρώντας επίσης τα ολλανδόφωνα πληρώματά της που αποτελούνταν από Ολλανδούς και από τις πρώην αποικίες της Ολλανδίας στις Δυτικές Ινδίες και Ινδονησία. Τον Αύγουστο του 1994 κατά την διάρκεια της εισόδου του καραβιού με πιλότο σε στενά του Ketchikan της Αλάσκας και πυκνή ομίχλη, κτύπησε τον βολβό της πλώρης και την αριστερή προπέλα του στα βράχια με αποτέλεσμα να αποβιβάσει τους επιβάτες του στο Seattle και να πάει στα κοντινά ναυπηγεία Todds για επισκευές. Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90 η πολιτική της Carnival και των θυγατρικών της ήταν η ανανέωση του στόλου με μεγαλύτερα καράβια που εξασφάλιζαν οικονομία κλίμακας και τον Ιούνιο του 1999 το Nieuw Amsterdam βγήκε προς πώληση. Η εταιρία που το αγόρασε ήταν η American Classic Voyages η οποία είχε αποκτήσει τα δικαιώματα από την United States Lines να χρησιμοποιεί το όνομα για λόγους μάρκετινγκ, και σχεδίαζε να αναπτύξει κρουαζιέρες σαν United States Lines μεταξύ Σαν Φρανσίσκο και Χαβάης. Η ACV κατόρθωσε μετά από ειδική έγκριση του Κογκρέσου να εξαιρεθεί και να νηολογήσει το καράβι στην Χονολουλού με αμερικάνικη σημαία, παρά την ισχύουσα απαγόρευση (η οποία ακόμα ισχύει) να νηολογούνται στην αμερικάνικη σημαία επιβατηγά καράβια που δεν ναυπηγήθηκαν στις Η.Π.Α. Η πώληση είχε την μορφή 6ετους δανείου από την Carnival στην οποία η ACV θα αποπλήρωνε το ποσό αγοράς του και το καράβι θα ξεκινούσε μετά από εκτεταμένη ανακαίνιση των χώρων του τις κρουαζιέρες στις 9 Δεκεμβρίου του 2000 με το όνομα Patriot. Πριν ξεκινήσει όμως τον νέο του ρόλο, ναυλώθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο-Οκτώβριο σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του Σύδνεϋ και στην συνέχεια στάλθηκε στο Πόρτλαντ του Όρεγκον για την προγραμματισμένη ανακαίνιση. Κατά τις εργασίες αυτές διαμορφώθηκαν όλοι οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι οι οποίοι απέκτησαν διακόσμηση και στοιχεία που παρέπεμπαν στην αμερικανική Πολυνησία και εξωτερικά απέκτησε ένα πιο ανοικτό μπλε χρώμα με έναν αετό που περιβάλλονταν από αστέρια στην τσιμινιέρα του. Μετά από πολλές καθυστερήσεις λόγω της μερικής προσαρμογής του καραβιού στις αμερικανικές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας το παρθενικό ταξίδι έγινε στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου του 2000 από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο προς τα νησιά της Χαβάης. Στις 19 Οκτωβρίου του 2001, λίγο μετά τα γεγονότα των Διδύμων Πύργων, η ACV κατέρρευσε οικονομικά και το καράβι παρέμενε παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι της Χονολουλού. Η Carnival η οποία είχε λάβει μικρό μέρος της πληρωμής για την πώλησή του το διεκδίκησε δικαστικά και το κέρδισε πίσω στις 16 Ιανουαρίου του 2002. Το καράβι μεταφέρθηκε στην θυγατρική της Wind Surf Ltd. του Nassau, μετονομάστηκε πάλι σε Nieuw Amsterdam με σημαία Μπαχάμες χωρίς όμως να επιστραφεί στην HAL, και στάλθηκε για καθαρισμό και συντήρηση μετά τον παροπλισμό στο Τσάρλεστον της Νοτίου Καρολίνας με σκοπό να ξεκινήσει πάλι κρουαζιέρες στην Βερμούδα από την Νέα Υόρκη. Τελικά όμως ναυλώθηκε, αρχικά για 3,5 χρόνια και μετά με παρατάσεις χρόνων, στην κυπριακή Louis Cruises η οποία θα το εκμεταλλευόταν εμπορικά με δικά της πληρώματα, τροφοδοσία, συντήρηση κλπ, και η Louis το υποναύλωσε στην Thomson Holidays-TUI για κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο και τα Κανάρια. Το καράβι έφτασε στο Πέραμα στις 23 Μαίου του 2002 με το όνομα Spirit για εκτεταμένη ανακαίνιση και στην συνέχεια να αντικαταστήσει το The Topaz (πρώην Empress of Britain, Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία) σαν Thomson Spirit. Από την άνοιξη του 2003 ξεκίνησε με τα σινιάλα της Thomson-TUI και σημαία Μπαχάμες κρουαζιέρες αρχικά στην δυτική Μεσόγειο από την Πάλμα της Μαγιόρκα, και το καλοκαίρι στην Βόρειο Θάλασσα, και στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα τον χειμώνα. Το 2005 άλλαξε σημαία σε κυπριακή με νηολόγιο Λεμεσού. Στις 9 Αυγούστου του 2007 συγκρούστηκε στο φιόρδ του Geiranger της Νορβηγίας με το Ocean Majesty (της ελληνικών συμφερόντων Majestic Intl. Cruises) με ζημιές στην πλώρη του το Thomson Spirit και σε τρεις σωσίβιες λέμβους με τα καπόνια τους το Ocean Majesty. Οι κρουαζιέρες του συνεχίστηκαν στην βόρεια Ευρώπη από το Harwich και το Newcastle της Αγγλίας, στην δυτική Μεσόγειο και στην συνέχεια στην Τουρκία, Ισραήλ και ελληνικά νησιά Αιγαίου από την Λεμεσό. Το 2010 άλλαξε σημαία σε αυτή της Μάλτας και νηολόγιο Βαλέττα. Το 2013 ανακαινίστηκε και πάλι και προστέθηκαν μπαλκόνια σε σουίτες και καμπίνες λουξ, ενώ το νέο λιμάνι βάσης στην Μεσόγειο έγινε το Marmaris της Τουρκίας. Το καράβι παρά τα αρκετά χρόνια ζωής του και τα προβλήματα με τον κλιματισμό του και τα υδραυλικά του, παραμένει δημοφιλές και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι θα συνεχίσει μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο του 2017, που λήγει η σύμβαση με την Thomson Holidays, τις κρουαζιέρες του.

Σαν Nieuw Amsterdam της Holland America Line
NIEUW_AMSTERDAM1.jpg 

Σαν Patriot της American Classic Voyages που δεν ευδοκίμησε
patriot07a_Marv.jpg 

Με τα σημερινά του χρώματα και σινιάλα της Thomson-TUI σαν Thomson Spirit
Thomson_Spirit4.jpg

Η χαρακτηριστική κάθετη πρύμη με καθρέπτη του Thomson Spirit

Thomson_Spirit3.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, simplon.co.uk

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλό είναι οι administrators να προσθέσουν και τα προηγούμενα ονόματα του καραβιού γιατί τουλάχιστον σαν Nieuw Amsterdam είχε μακρόχρονη ιστορία και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε τα προηγούμενα ονόματα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα για ακόμα μια φορά απο τον τον φίλο TSS QAM σε ενα μάλλον ήσυχο πλοιο. Εξωτερικά μοιάζει πολύ στιβαρο και με πόλους εξωτερικούς χώρους.

----------


## SteliosK

*Thomson Spirit*
Ξεκουράζεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι..

sk_4949.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με σβησμένα όπου υπήρχαν τα σινιάλα της TUI παραμένει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ το THOMSON SPIRIT.
Ξέρουμε αν έχει προγραμματισμένο για φέτος ....κάτι!!!!!!!

THOMSON SPIRIT 23 15-03-2015.jpg

----------


## despo

Εχει η' μάλλον είχε, οπως φαίνεται, προγραμματισμένη κρουαζιέρα απο τη Λεμεσό στις 20/3, αλλά για να είναι ακόμα εδω θα ακυρώθηκε.

----------


## proussos

*Το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει από τις 16/03 για τη Λεμεσσό και θα επιστρέψει με την ολοκλήρωση της κρουαζιέρας.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε proussos, βέβαια η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη 15/03 άρα έφυγε την επόμενη μέρα και έφυγε χωρίς σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Thomson Spirit αυτή την ώρα αναχωρεί από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ που ήταν με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του την Μάλτα ....μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό του. Μπράβο στους εργατοπατέρες του Έθνους .....για την κατάντια μας.

----------


## despo

Μικρό το κακό :Cocksure:  Αλλος για Μάλτα τράβηξε, αλλος για την Τουρκία και εμείς (η ΔΕΗ ) ανεβοκατεβάζει τους διακόπτες. Ας το κλείσουν (και αυτό) το μαγαζί να το κάνουν ... ουζερί. Παραλία, ειναι θα μαζεύει πελατεία :Mask:  :Mask:  :Mask:  Τι άλλο να πείς με τα χάλια μας ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρωτόγνωρες κατάστασεις,ελληνικά/ελληνόκτητα ΕΓ/ΟΓ(με εξαίρεση αυτούς που χρόνια προτιμούν τη Bijela) κ κρουαζιερόπλοια αυτή τη σαιζόν αναγκάζονται να πάνε αλλού γιά τον δεξαμενισμό τους :Surprised:  :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic: .
Είναι να μη γίνει η αρχή διότι αν ο άλλος μείνει ευχαριστημένος από το κόστος,την ποιότητα εργασίας κ τον χρόνο παράδοσης γιατί να μην το ξανακάνει!

----------


## Apostolos

Και μάλλον είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τους ξένους, τουλάχιστο όσο αφορά την αξιοπιστία...

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο ηδη βρισκεται μεασα στην δεξαμενη στην ΜΑΛΤΑ. Απ'οτι φαινεται καμμια καθυστερηση.Ολα συμφωνα με το προγραμμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και τώρα βρίσκεται ΝΑ της Μάλτας προφανώς για πετρέλευση, ενώ προορισμός του όπως γράφει στο AIS είναι η Λεμεσό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σιγά-σιγά με 14 μίλια έφτασε και βρίσκεται ΒΑ του Ηρακλείου και συνεχίζει για Λεμεσό.

----------


## hayabusa

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή Κυριακή. 

Ας δούμε το πλοίο κατά τη χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Το βίντεο τραβήχθηκε από αέρος με drone  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή Κυριακή. 
> 
> Ας δούμε το πλοίο κατά τη χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Το βίντεο τραβήχθηκε από αέρος με drone


Στο 2.31 λίγο κ θα έδειχνες το σπίτι μου! Συγχαρητήρια γιά το βίντεο :Smile New: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Thomson Spirit αναχώρησε εχθές το απόγευμα από τη ΔΕΗ που ήταν για Λεμεσό. Αυτή την ώρα είναι Δυτικά από την Τήλο με 14,1 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

THOMSON SPIRIT  a.jpgTHOMSON SPIRIT.jpg

Nοέμβριος 2008.

----------


## proussos

DSCN3175.jpg

*27/10/2015 μετά τον απόπλου από τη Ρόδο...*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ηγουμενίτσα: Αύριο το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της σεζόν*Την Τρίτη 16/05/2017 και ώρα 08:00 π.μ. θα καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Thomson Spirit» της εταιρείας Thomson, σημαία Μάλτας. Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στο λιμάνι μέχρι τις 18:00 μ.μ.. 

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που κοινοποιήθηκαν στο πλοίο θα επιβαίνουν 1215 επιβάτες, και το πλήρωμα αυτού απαριθμεί τα 502 άτομα. Προηγούμενος σταθμός του πλοίου ο Τάραντας της Ιταλίας και επόμενος το Κότορ στο Μαυροβούνιο. 

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι το πρώτο για τη φετινή χρονιά. Η εταιρεία Thomson έχει προσθέσει πλέον σαν σταθερό προορισμό την Ηγουμενίτσα μιας και η περσινή χρονιά με το πλοίο Thomson Celebration, φαίνεται να έχει αφήσει καλές εντυπώσεις. Το Thomson Spirit έχει ανακοινώσει ήδη άλλες έξι (6) προσεγγίσεις για φέτος στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. 

Οι προσεγγίσεις στο σύνολό τους για το 2017 είναι δώδεκα (12) και εκτός από την εταιρεία Thomson θα καταπλεύσουν και πλοία των εταιρειών Seabourn και Silversea. H Silversea εντάσσει στους προορισμούς της την Ηγουμενίτσα για πρώτη χρόνια φέτος, ενώ η Seabourn θα έχει ως προορισμό την Ηγουμενίτσα επί σειρά ετών. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## a.molos

Thomson Spirit.jpgΚυριακάτικη  απογευματινή αναχώρηση απο την Ιτέα υπό καταρακτώδη βροχή !

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έδεσε στο Λιμάνι της Κορίνθου το Κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Thomson Spirit" (ΦΩΤΟ)* 30 Sep 2017  KorinthosTV Κορινθιακά Νέα


_ 592 times_



Το Λιμάνι της Κορίνθου επισκέφθηκε σήμερα το κρουαζιερόπλοιο "Thomson Spirit" με περίπου 1200 άτομα, και πλήρωμα 500 άτομα,..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Marella Spirit* τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Μάλτα και έβαλε πλώρη για Palma de Mallorca. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## despo

Εν πλω απο Βαρκελώνη για Πειραιά βρίσκεται το πλοίο, έχοντας τερματίσει την ναύλωση στην Marella (πρωην Thomson Cruises). Ομως τα νέα που μεταφέρονται σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστα για το μέλλον του, αφου φέρεται να έχει πουληθεί για διάλυση. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα επιβεβαιωθούν οι φήμες, αφου πρόκειται για πλοίο οχι και μεγάλης ηλικίας (35 χρόνων).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο μάλλον θα "φύγει" κ οι υπεύθυνοι δεν έχουν αλλάξει ακόμα στον τίτλο του θέματος το όνομα σε MARELLA SPIRIT.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εν πλω απο Βαρκελώνη για Πειραιά βρίσκεται το πλοίο, έχοντας τερματίσει την ναύλωση στην Marella (πρωην Thomson Cruises). Ομως τα νέα που μεταφέρονται σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες δεν είναι καθόλου ευχάριστα για το μέλλον του, αφου φέρεται να έχει πουληθεί για διάλυση. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα επιβεβαιωθούν οι φήμες, αφου πρόκειται για πλοίο οχι και μεγάλης ηλικίας (35 χρόνων).


Το διάβασα κι εγώ, στο shipfriends.gr και από μέλος που γνωρίζει καλά από θέματα πωλήσεων πλοίων για διάλυση. Αγαπημένο μου καράβι, το χάζευα όποτε το έβλεπα στα πέριξ, και το έχω σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες.

2008_1.jpg
_Πειραιάς - Νοέμβριος 2008_

Έχει μετάσχει μάλιστα (εν ...αγνοία του οπωσδήποτε ) και σε μία αγαπημένη μου φωτό, που την είχα τραβήξει ένα συννεφιασμένο απόγευμα τον Νοέμβριο 2008 (λίγες ημέρες μετά την παραπάνω φωτό), πριν ακριβώς δηλαδή δέκα χρόνια.

2008_2.jpg
_Πειραιάς - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------


## npapad

> Έχει μετάσχει μάλιστα (εν ...αγνοία του οπωσδήποτε ) και σε μία αγαπημένη μου φωτό, που την είχα τραβήξει ένα συννεφιασμένο απόγευμα τον Νοέμβριο 2008 (λίγες ημέρες μετά την παραπάνω φωτό), πριν ακριβώς δηλαδή δέκα χρόνια.
> 
> 2008_2.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - Νοέμβριος 2008_


Τι φωτογραφιάρα είναι αυτή βρε Γιώργο ! Απίστευτη ! Εύγε !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντα με τον καλό τον λόγο. Σε ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε.

----------


## despo

Μετα τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισε ο φίλος Espresso Venezia, απλώς προβληματίζομαι σε ποιό σημείο πλέον έχει φτάσει η 'γιγάντωση' των κρουαζιεροπλοιων, διότι απο τη μία μεριά και κρίνοντας πάντα τα πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας, είδαμε το 'μικρό' Orient Queen παρα τις οχι και λίγες αλλαηές ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος να φτανει μισό αιώνα ζωής, ενω για το συγκεκριμένο με το που τελειώνει η 15ετής ναυλωσή του να είναι προφανώς αδύνατο να βρεί κάποιο νέο ρόλο είτε με ναύλωση, ειτε απο πλευράς της πλοιοκτήτριας. Θα πείτε βέβαια οτι έχουμε πρόσφατο παράδειγμα με το Majesty, το οποίο μετα τον παροπλισμό του πουλήθηκε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Marella Spirit* όταν έφτασε πήγε απ' ευθείας και έδεσε στο μώλο Θεμιστοκλέους (στο πράσινο)και εκεί παραμένει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην θέση δηλαδή που είχαμε συνηθίσει να το βλέπουμε στα προηγούμενα χρόνια στις ακινησίες του.

Όσο για το όνομα _MARELLA SPIRIT_, δεδομένου ότι το φέρει για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, και εφόσον επαληθευθούν οι πληροφορίες και το πλοίο "οδεύσει προς διάλυση", πιθανότατα ελάχιστα θα το θυμόμαστε, κάτι δηλαδή σαν τα "πρόχειρα" ονόματα που δίδονται στα πλοία για το τελευταίο τους ταξίδι. Προσωπικά, πάντα ως _THOMSON SPIRIT_ θα το θυμάμαι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις ήλθε στη δουλειά μου Φιλιππινέζος πλήρωμα στο βαπόρι κ μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι πάει γιά σκραπ Ινδία.
Εντάξει δεν τρελλαίνομαι όταν τα βλέπω αυτό κ το αδελφό του αλλά γιά έναν καραβολάτρη είναι τουλάχιστον θλιβερό να βλέπεις ένα βαπόρι γεμάτο ζωή  ( κατέπλευσε ολόφωτο ) κ να σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτό είναι μελλοθάνατο.
Να είναι τόσο συμφέρουσα η τιμή του σκραπ; Διότι θα μπορούσε να δέσει 1-2 χρόνια μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι γι'αυτό αφού θεωρητικά είχε ακόμα  ~15 χρόνια ζωής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις κανείς δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει με σιγουριά, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορείς να κάνεις.

Μία υπόθεση είναι ότι μπορεί να διετίθετο προς πώληση τα τελευταία χρόνια και να μην είχε υπάρξει κανένα ενδιαφέρον, ή (και) να έχει κάποια προβλήματα που (στην ηλικία του) δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά ή αποκατάσταση τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μόλις ήλθε στη δουλειά μου Φιλιππινέζος πλήρωμα στο βαπόρι κ μου επιβεβαίωσε ότι πάει γιά σκραπ Ινδία.
> Εντάξει δεν τρελλαίνομαι όταν τα βλέπω αυτό κ το αδελφό του αλλά γιά έναν καραβολάτρη είναι τουλάχιστον θλιβερό να βλέπεις ένα βαπόρι γεμάτο ζωή  ( κατέπλευσε ολόφωτο ) κ να σκέφτεσαι ότι αυτό είναι μελλοθάνατο.
> Να είναι τόσο συμφέρουσα η τιμή του σκραπ; Διότι θα μπορούσε να δέσει 1-2 χρόνια μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι γι'αυτό αφού θεωρητικά είχε ακόμα  ~15 χρόνια ζωής.


Δυστυχώς όπως ξέρεις φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη από την στιγμή που ένα βαπόρι δεν βγάζει πλέον χρήματα για τους ιδιοκτήτες του είναι επίφοβο για διάλυση. Η σκληρή αλήθεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και με αυτό το όνομα σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετήσει. Φωτο που ανέβασε στο fb ο Sakis Antoniou από το ARXIPELAGOS 

*THOMSON-SPIRIT-26-05-11-2018.jpg
*

----------


## despo

Και εγώ νόμιζα με κανένα σκέτο Spirit θα έφευγε. Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση οτι πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει αυτό δηλ. σε χρόνο ρεκορ απο το τέλος μιάς πολυχρονης ναύλωσης, να φεύγει πλοίο για το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λες φίλε despo, και ας συνυπολογίσουμε ότι δεν είχε παροπλιστεί το πλοίο για κάποιο έστω και μικρό διάστημα, από όσα γνωρίζω μέχρι και πριν μία-δύο εβδομάδες δούλευε κανονικά σε κρουαζιέρες. Δεν ξέρω, πολύ συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ακολουθήθηκαν.

Συνήθως κρουαζιερόπλοια (και γενικότερα πλοία) που πάνε για διάλυση, περνάνε πρώτα κάποιο χρόνο σε παροπλισμό (ποιό να πρωτοθυμηθούμε). Στις περισσότερες δε περιπτώσεις, μαθαίναμε φήμες για πώληση προς διάλυση, και πέρναγε και ένας και δύο μήνες μέχρι π.χ. να μάθουμε το τελευταίο όνομα του πλοίου. Εδώ λες και το περίμεναν με το .....πινέλο στο χέρι, λες και βιάζονται να το ξαποστείλουν μιά ώρα αρχύτερα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με το νέο του και ύστατο όνομα εκπέμπει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στο AIS. Με ίδια ακόμα σημαία, Μάλτας, η οποία λογικά θα αλλάξει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που μας φεύγει,η τιμή του σκραπ είναι στα ύψη.

----------


## despo

Υπο σημαία Palau εμφανίζεται πλέον, οπότε δεν θα αργήσει να φύγει.

----------


## despo

Πριν λίγο που έκανα μιά βόλτα στην Πειραική και λίγο πριν τη Σχολή Δοκίμων φαίνεται το πλοίο ολόφωτο με αναμμένες ακόμα και τις γιρλάντες στην πλώρη και στην πρύμνη. Μόνο μία λάμπα καταστρώματος φαινόταν καμμένη και αναβόσβηνε, αλλά βέβαια θα πεί κανείς τι λεπτομέρειες μας λες, εδω το πλοίο σε λίγους μήνες δεν θα υπάρχει καν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πριν λίγο που έκανα μιά βόλτα στην Πειραική και λίγο πριν τη Σχολή Δοκίμων φαίνεται το πλοίο ολόφωτο με αναμμένες ακόμα και τις γιρλάντες στην πλώρη και στην πρύμνη. Μόνο μία λάμπα καταστρώματος φαινόταν καμμένη και αναβόσβηνε, αλλά βέβαια θα πεί κανείς τι λεπτομέρειες μας λες, εδω το πλοίο σε λίγους μήνες δεν θα υπάρχει καν.


'Eνα απαστράπτον, ζωντανό βαπόρι φεύγει γιά σκραπ.Απίστευτο κ όμως αληθινό.
Έχω την κρυφή ελπίδα ότι κάποιος θα το αγοράσει πριν από το beaching...

----------


## despo

> Έχω την κρυφή ελπίδα ότι κάποιος θα το αγοράσει πριν από το beaching...


Το ίδιο σκεφτόμουνα και εγω χθες το βράδυ, αν και στην κρουαζιέρα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα πράγματα απο ο,τι στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Για να δούμε ομως...

----------


## proussos

*Έπειτα από επιθεώρηση , το πλοίο βρέθηκε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απ'την αναμενόμενη.
Πρώτες πληροφορίες το θέλουν να αναχωρεί για Σιγκαπούρη για να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε proussos για τις ευχάριστες - πρώτες πληροφορίες. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα επιβεβαιωθούν, και το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει έστω και σε μέρη μακρινά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ήδη επιβεβαιώνεται η πληροφορία του φίλου _proussos_ όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την _Σιγκαπούρη_. Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε το πλοίο από τον Πειραιά με αυτόν τον προορισμό, εκπέμποντας όμως στο σύστημα AIS όχι ως _MARE S_ που γνωρίζαμε αλλά ως _LA SPIRIT_ !!!
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήδη επιβεβαιώνεται η πληροφορία του φίλου _proussos_ όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την _Σιγκαπούρη_. Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε το πλοίο από τον Πειραιά με αυτόν τον προορισμό, εκπέμποντας όμως στο σύστημα AIS όχι ως _MARE S_ που γνωρίζαμε αλλά ως _LA SPIRIT_ !!!
> .


Αυτό δείχνει μάλλον μεταπώληση γιά καζίνο ή κάποιο στατικό ρόλο.Φαίνεται επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι ελπίδες μου όπως κ κάθε καραβολάτρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ίδιο σκεφτόμουνα και εγω χθες το βράδυ, αν και στην κρουαζιέρα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά τα πράγματα απο ο,τι στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. Για να δούμε ομως...


Φίλε μου όπως βλέπεις τα κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουν τις ίδιες ή περισσότερες πιθανότητες να τη γλυτώσουν.Καζινάδικο,ξενοδοχείο...

----------


## threshtox

Eγώ πάλι φίλε Βίκτωρα, πιστεύω ότι είναι το τυχερό του κάθε πλοίου, αλλά οκ, δε θα μαλώσουμε για αυτό :Redface New:  :Redface New: 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι ευχάριστο το νέο που διαβάζουμε σήμερα και μακάρι να έχει καλή συνέχεια το όμορφο σκαρί, σε όποιο ρόλο αναλάβει.

----------


## despo

Η 2η μετονομασία του πλοίου πριν την αναχώρησή του απο τον Πειραιά, πράγματι δίνει πολλές ελπίδες για το μέλλον του. Εμείς πάντως θα παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του και ας ελπίσουμε να βρεί κάποιον ρόλο αντι να καταλήξει τόσο νωρίς στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά, η δεύτερη μετονομασία, από MARE S σε LA SPIRIT, δίνει έστω κάποιες ελπίδες για το μέλλον του, κι αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Από την άλλη όμως, και το LA SPIRIT και το MARE S σαν ονόματα είναι πρόχειρες "συντομεύσεις" του προηγούμενου - κανονικού ονόματος του, MARELA SPIRIT. Και τα δύο δηλαδή είναι ονόματα που αυτόματα οδηγούν την σκέψη σε "τελευταίο όνομα πλοίου προς διάλυση". Οπότε για ποιό λόγο έγινε τέτοιου τύπου μετονομασία επί της προηγούμενης μετονομασίας ??? Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι λιγάκι μπερδεμένη η υπόθεση.

Προσωπικά πάντως, και μέχρι νεότερων ...νέων , κρατάω τα όσα μας μετέφερε ο πάντα μετρημένος και πάντα καλά πληροφορημένος φίλος μας proussos (είναι αυτό που λένε, σημασία δεν έχει τι πληροφορίες ακούς αλλά από ποιόν τις ακούς).




> *Έπειτα από επιθεώρηση , το πλοίο βρέθηκε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απ'την αναμενόμενη.
> Πρώτες πληροφορίες το θέλουν να αναχωρεί για Σιγκαπούρη για να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε όμως να δούμε τι μας αναφέρει για το πλοίο και το _equasis.org_. Με τελευταία ενημέρωση μόλις χθεσινή (13/11ου), δίνει ως νέο του όνομα από 1η Νοεμβρίου το _MARE S_, σημαία Μάλτας, και ως "κατάσταση" (Status) _"To Be Broken Up (since 07/11/2018)"_. Φυσικά στην πραγματικότητα ήδη υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις, τόσο στο νεότερο όνομα _LA SPIRIT_, όσο και στην σημαία Palau. Να δούμε αν θα υπάρξει και διαφοροποίηση στο status, το οποίο είναι και το ζητούμενο πάνω απ' όλα.

MARE S  -  IMO n°  8024014

Flag : (Malta)
Call Sign : HA2336
MMSI : 248368000
Gross tonnage : 33930 (since 01/05/1983)
DWT : 4217
Type of ship : Passenger (Cruise) Ship (since 01/05/1983)
Year of build : 1983
Status : To Be Broken Up (since 07/11/2018)

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η αναχώρηση του LA SPIRIT από τον Πειραιά από το φίλο N. Gorgorinis στο fb. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι ελπιδοφόρα πληροφορία του φίλου Proussos αλλά συμφωνώ ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε αφού αυτή η μετονομασία μπορεί να σημαίνει κ μεταπώληση σε άλλο σκραπατζή.Εξ άλλου ο προορισμός Σιγκαπούρη μπορεί να αλλάξει,πόσες φορές δεν έχει γίνει αυτό.
Τεσπά ας μη γίνομαι μάντης κακών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαφωτιστικό το βίντεο που μας παρέθεσες Παντελεήμων, μιας και διακρίνουμε ότι τουλάχιστον στην πρύμη παρέμεινε το όνομα _MARE S_....... Τι άραγε να συμβαίνει ??? Μήπως το όνομα LA SPIRIT τελικά οφείλεται σε λανθασμένη αλλαγή - καταχώρηση στην συσκευή του πλοίου ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διαφωτιστικό το βίντεο που μας παρέθεσες Παντελεήμων, μιας και διακρίνουμε ότι τουλάχιστον στην πρύμη παρέμεινε το όνομα _MARE S_....... Τι άραγε να συμβαίνει ??? Μήπως το όνομα LA SPIRIT τελικά οφείλεται σε λανθασμένη αλλαγή - καταχώρηση στην συσκευή του πλοίου ???


Αν έγινε εν πλω η μετονομασία θα το αλλάξουν με πρώτη ευκαιρία.Υπάρχουν παραδείγματα στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν λέγοντας "εν πλω" εννοείς ότι η μετονομασία από _MARE S_ σε _LA SPIRIT_ έγινε μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά (και δεν την γνωρίζανε πιό πριν) τότε ΟΚ, μετονομάστηκε εν πλω και δεν πρόλαβαν να το γράψουν. Όπως είχα γράψει, το πλοίο εξέπεμπε ως _LA SPIRIT_ μόλις έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (τουλάχιστον, πιθανόν και από νωρίτερα), φαίνεται και η ώρα που έκανα το ποστ.




> Ήδη επιβεβαιώνεται η πληροφορία του φίλου _proussos_ όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την _Σιγκαπούρη_. Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε το πλοίο από τον Πειραιά με αυτόν τον προορισμό, εκπέμποντας όμως στο σύστημα AIS όχι ως _MARE S_ που γνωρίζαμε αλλά ως _LA SPIRIT_ !!!


.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν λέγοντας "εν πλω" εννοείς ότι η μετονομασία από _MARE S_ σε _LA SPIRIT_ έγινε μόλις το πλοίο βγήκε από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά (και δεν την γνωρίζανε πιό πριν) τότε ΟΚ, μετονομάστηκε εν πλω και δεν πρόλαβαν να το γράψουν. Όπως είχα γράψει, το πλοίο εξέπεμπε ως _LA SPIRIT_ μόλις έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (τουλάχιστον, πιθανόν και από νωρίτερα), φαίνεται και η ώρα που έκανα το ποστ.
> 
> 
> .


Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο.Πάντως στο Σουέζ δεν γίνεται να περάσει κ να γράφει άλλο από αυτό που λένε τα χαρτιά.

----------


## andria salamis

LA Spirit   Έγραφε στην Πλώρη,πριν τον Απόπλου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ανδριανέ μου ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια σου. Άρα λοιπόν η "μετονομασία επί της μετονομασίας" (!!!) είχε γίνει ήδη πριν τον απόπλου από τον Πειραιά. Τώρα βέβαια, γιατί MARE S στην πρύμη και LA SPIRIT στην πλώρη, άγνωσται αι βουλαί...... Βρε λες να την ...ξέχασαν την πρύμη, ή να βιάζονταν τόσο πολύ να φύγουν που την άφησαν για αργότερα ???

----------


## andria salamis

> Ανδριανέ μου ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια σου. Άρα λοιπόν η "μετονομασία επί της μετονομασίας" (!!!) είχε γίνει ήδη πριν τον απόπλου από τον Πειραιά. Τώρα βέβαια, γιατί MARE S στην πρύμη και LA SPIRIT στην πλώρη, άγνωσται αι βουλαί...... Βρε λες να την ...ξέχασαν την πρύμη, ή να βιάζονταν τόσο πολύ να φύγουν που την άφησαν για αργότερα ???


Παρακαλώ Γιώργο,αλλά και εγω, δεν περίμενα να δω αλλο Όνομα στην Πλώρη!

----------


## proussos

*Οι νεότερες πληροφορίες που έρχονται δεν είναι ευχάριστες καθώς θέλουν το πλοίο να αλλάζει πορεία και προορισμό και να πλέει προς τα εκεί που η θάλασσα τελειώνει...
¶λλο ένα καλλίγραμμο σκαρί περνά στην ιστορία !
*

----------


## sotiris97

https://www.cruisemapper.com/news/47...sold-for-scrap
 Και στη βικιπαίδεια του πλοίου γράφει sold for scrap επίσης.....Κρίμα.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Σωτήρη, το ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε για διάλυση ήταν γνωστό, το γνωρίζαμε εδώ και μέρες. Στο site που μας παραπέμπεις μπορείς να δεις ότι η είδηση είναι γραμμένη στις 7 Νοεμβρίου, έκτοτε όμως μεσολάβησαν κάποιες πληροφορίες αλλά και το γεγόνος του διπλού ονόματος του και ο προορισμός της Σιγκαπούρης που μας έδιναν κάποια έστω μικρή αισιοδοξία ότι μπορεί και τελικά το πλοίο να την γλύτωνε, κοινώς να το αγόραζε κάποιος από τον "σκραπατζή".

Σημ. Στην βικιπαιδεια μην δίνεις και τόση βάση για τέτοια θέματα. Εγκυκλοπαίδεια γενικού περιεχομένου είναι, έγραψε κάποιος "sold for scrap" (ο οποιοσδήποτε) και απλά έτυχε να επιβεβαιώνεται εκ των πραγμάτων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tώρα ανοικτά της Τζέντα.Μέχρι το beaching εγώ ελπίζω!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχει βγει από χθες στην Αραβική Θάλασσα, ενώ παραμένει στο σήμα του στο AIS ως προορισμός η Σιγκαπούρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην τελική ευθεία προς τον θάνατο! Αύριο βράδυ φθάνει στο Αλάνγκ....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε ναι, πλέον ξεκαθάρισαν τα πράγματα, δυστυχώς. Έφυγε και ο προορισμός Σιγκαπούρη, και περάστηκε το Bhavnagar. Nα ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε.......

----------


## threshtox

Kρίμα το σκαρί...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά κρίμα. Όχι ότι δεν έχουμε δει και άλλα πλοία σε παρόμοια ηλικία να πηγαίνουν για σκραπ, αλλά γιατί ήταν κυριολεκτικά ένας "ξαφνικός θάνατος". Δεν το είδαμε δηλαδή να παροπλίζεται, να μένει για κάποιο εύλογο διάστημα ανενεργό σε κάποιο λιμάνι ή σε κάποια ντάνα ώστε να το συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι καταφτάνει το ...μοιραίο. Στο τέλος κάποιας κρουαζιέρας....... έφυγε με συνοπτικές (έως και ασυνήθιστες) διαδικασίες για το στερνό ταξίδι.

Ερωτηματικό αναπάντητο θα παραμείνει πιστεύω η πρωτοτυπία των δύο τελευταίων ονομάτων του. MARE S στην πρύμη και στις βάσεις δεδομένων (π.χ. equasis), LA SPIRIT στην πλώρη και στο σήμα του στο AIS. Και τα δύο μαζί βέβαια τυχαία (???) συνέθεταν το τελευταίο ενεργό του όνομα. MARELA SPIRIT.

Προσωπικά, το έχω ξαναπεί, μου άρεσε πολύ αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ερωτηματικό αναπάντητο θα παραμείνει πιστεύω η πρωτοτυπία των δύο τελευταίων ονομάτων του. MARE S στην πρύμη και στις βάσεις δεδομένων (π.χ. equasis), LA SPIRIT στην πλώρη και στο σήμα του στο AIS. Και τα δύο μαζί βέβαια τυχαία (???) συνέθεταν το τελευταίο ενεργό του όνομα. MARELA SPIRIT.


 Eίναι απλό,είτε μεταπωλήθηκε σε άλλο σκραπατζή,κάτι όχι ασυνήθιστο-είτε μετονομάστηκε γιά άλλο λόγο που εμείς αγνοούμε.Το πιθανότερο να γράφηκε το όνομα στη πρύμη όταν έφθασε στην ράδα του Πορτ Σάιντ.Συνήθως το όνομα ενός πλοίου προς διάλυση είναι μέρος του τελευταίου ενεργού ονόματος,όπως κ συ λες.Στο ότι κ τα 2, ΜΑRE S κ LA SPIRIT,έχουν την ίδια προέλευση,εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι το παράξενο.Νομίζω ότι οι σκραπατζήδες δεν δείχνουν ιδιαίτερη φαντασία στην  ονοματοδοσία των προς διάλυση πλοίων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Eίναι απλό,είτε μεταπωλήθηκε σε άλλο σκραπατζή,κάτι όχι ασυνήθιστο-είτε μετονομάστηκε γιά άλλο λόγο που εμείς αγνοούμε.


Απλό θα ήταν φίλε μου, αν γνωρίζαμε τον λόγο. Οι υποθέσεις που παραθέτεις είναι μεν λογικές αλλά και αυτονόητες, ο καθένας αυτό υποθέτει. Από την στιγμή όμως που όπως λες και εσύ αγνοούμε τον λόγο (άλλο το να κάνουμε υποθέσεις άλλο το να γνωρίζουμε τον πραγματικό λόγο), επιστρέφουμε σε αυτό που έγραψα.




> Ερωτηματικό αναπάντητο θα παραμείνει  πιστεύω η πρωτοτυπία των δύο τελευταίων ονομάτων του.





> Στο ότι κ τα 2, ΜΑRE  S κ LA SPIRIT,έχουν την ίδια προέλευση,εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι το  παράξενο.


Μα εγώ δεν είπα ότι βλέπω κάτι παράξενο. Απλά μία διαπίστωση έκανα για το διαφαινόμενο "παιχνίδι" σε σχέση με το MARELA SPIRIT, το ΜΑRE S είναι το πρώτο του μισό, το LA SPIRIT το υπόλοιπο μισό. Παράξενο μπορεί να μην είναι, πρωτότυπο όμως σίγουρα είναι, εκτός αν έχεις ξαναδεί κάτι παρόμοιο στο παρελθόν, με χαρά να το ακούσουμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο οι σκραπατζηδες να πετσοκοβουν το όνομα του πλοίου για το τελευταίο ταξίδι. Κάποιοι μάλιστα ακολουθούν και ενα μοτίβο, όπως ένας που τους αλλοιωνε τμήμα του ονόματος για να φέρνει σε γυναικείο όνομα. Το ασυνήθιστο στην περίπτωση του Marella Spirit ήταν οτι απέκτησε δυο διαδοχικά ονόματα, μαλλον γιατί μεταπωληθηκε απο έναν σκραπατζη σε άλλον. Ισως ο καθένας τους να είχε διαφορετικό μοτίβο για τα ονόματα που δίνει στα πλοία που αποκτά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο οι σκραπατζηδες να πετσοκοβουν το όνομα του πλοίου για το τελευταίο ταξίδι.


Ούτε συζήτηση. Όχι απλώς διαδεδομένο, είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει στο 95% των περιπτώσεων, για να μην πω στο 99%. 




> Το ασυνήθιστο στην περίπτωση  του Marella Spirit ήταν οτι απέκτησε δυο διαδοχικά ονόματα, μαλλον γιατί  μεταπωληθηκε απο έναν σκραπατζη σε άλλον. Ισως ο καθένας τους να είχε  διαφορετικό μοτίβο για τα ονόματα που δίνει στα πλοία που  αποκτά.


Σωστά, αυτό είναι το ασυνήθιστο (έως και πρωτοφανές), όχι μόνο δύο διαδοχικά ονόματα, αλλά και το ένα "συμπληρωματικό" του άλλου όπως αναφέρθηκα πιό πάνω (ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνω). Προσωπικά όμως δεν πιστεύω (εννοείται χωρίς να διαθέτω καμμία απόδειξη) ότι αυτό έγινε απλά και μόνο γιατί μεταπωλήθηκε από έναν σκραπατζή σε άλλον. Δεν βρίσκω δηλαδή τον λόγο που ο δεύτερος σκραπατζής (αν υπήρξε) θα έμπαινε στην διαδικασία (και γραφειοκρατική) να .....επαναμετονομάσει ένα ήδη μετονομασθέν πλοίο που απλά και μόνο θα πήγαινε για διάλυση. Για μένα το πιθανότερο είναι η δεύτερη μετονομασία να οφείλεται σε αυτό που μας είχε αναφέρει ο -πάντα καλά ενημερωμένος- φίλος μας proussos, να εκδηλώθηκε δηλαδή κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για "παράταση ζωής".

Ας τα θυμηθούμε λίγο.....

Την 6η Νοεμβρίου μαθαίνουμε το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, _MARE S_, και το βλέπουμε γραμμένο στην πρύμη (Ποστ Νο 123).
Την 7η Νοεμβρίου το πλοίο εκπέμπει στο AIS ως _MARE S_ (Ποστ Νο 126). Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι με αυτό το όνομα εμφανιζόταν - εμφανίζεται ακόμα στο equasis.org (Since 01/11/2018).
Την 13η Νοεμβρίου ο φίλος proussos μας ενημερώνει :




> *Έπειτα από επιθεώρηση , το πλοίο βρέθηκε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απ'την αναμενόμενη.
> Πρώτες πληροφορίες το θέλουν να αναχωρεί για Σιγκαπούρη για να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του.*


και την ίδια ημέρα, μετά από οκτώ ώρες, το πλοίο αναχωρεί από τον Πειραιά πράγματι με προορισμό την Σιγκαπούρη, και με νέο όνομα στην πλώρη αλλά και στο AIS το _LA SPIRIT_. Τότε μάλιστα οι περισσότεροι είχαμε εκφράσει αισιοδοξία για συνέχιση της καριέρας του πλοίου.




> Αυτό δείχνει μάλλον μεταπώληση γιά καζίνο ή  κάποιο στατικό ρόλο.Φαίνεται επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι ελπίδες μου όπως κ κάθε  καραβολάτρη.





> Η 2η μετονομασία του πλοίου πριν την αναχώρησή του  απο τον Πειραιά, πράγματι δίνει πολλές ελπίδες για το μέλλον του. Εμείς  πάντως θα παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του και ας ελπίσουμε να βρεί κάποιον  ρόλο αντι να καταλήξει τόσο νωρίς στο διαλυτήριο.


Όλα αυτά βέβαια, μέχρι την 17η Νοεμβρίου, όταν πιά ο φίλος μας proussos μας μετέφερε την δυσάρεστη και οριστική (εκ των πραγμάτων) ενημέρωση για το πλοίο.




> *Οι  νεότερες πληροφορίες που έρχονται δεν είναι ευχάριστες καθώς θέλουν το  πλοίο να αλλάζει πορεία και προορισμό και να πλέει προς τα εκεί που η  θάλασσα τελειώνει...
> Αλλο ένα καλλίγραμμο σκαρί περνά στην ιστορία !
> *

----------


## Amorgos66

...αναμονη στο τελευταιο αγκυροβολιο...
IMG_20181202_091924_559.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01829.jpgDSC01828.jpg 8/11/18

Πλέον ως ΜΑRE S εν όψει του τελευταίου ταξιδιού.
Προσωπικά δεν αγωνιώ γιά το γιατί κ πώς έγινε LA SPIRIT.
H oυσία είναι ότι το βαπόρι  "έφυγε" πρόωρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προσωπικά δεν αγωνιώ γιά το γιατί κ πώς έγινε LA SPIRIT.


Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό καλέ μου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To La Spirit αραγμένο στην παραλία ALANG.

THOMSON-SPIRIT-27-11-12-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To La Spirit αραγμένο στην παραλία ALANG.
> 
> THOMSON-SPIRIT-27-11-12-2018.jpg


Τι αραγμένο,προσαραγμένο! Θλιβερή εικόνα... :Sorrow:

----------


## threshtox

Τόση ομορφιά... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Τι αραγμένο,προσαραγμένο! Θλιβερή εικόνα...


 Νομίζω ότι δυστυχώς πλέον οι administrators πρέπει να μεταφέρουν το θέμα στα ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## 2ND OFF

Ωραία γραμμή που δεν θα ξαναδούμε μάλλον ...... η πλώρη του έφερνε στο διάσημο FINJET

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=2ND OFF;611874]Ωραία γραμμή που δεν θα ξαναδούμε μάλλον ..../QUOTE] 
OK δεν είναι γιά να τρελλαίνεσαι αλλά όχι κ χάλια.Αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά. :Friendly Wink:

----------

